

Ask HN: What happened / happens with Paul Graham's art career? - inspctr_reality

I&#x27;ve been both a tech startup founder and a professional artist, to some degree of success in both.  (Funded companies, corporate partnerships;  art works touring the world, high-dollar commissions.)<p>I&#x27;m finding it harder and harder to keep progressing in both directions.  I want to be a person who builds technology that helps educate people more than I want to be a professional artist, but it&#x27;s heartbreaking to think about abandoning one for the other.  Even worse to think about being 60 or 70 years old and totally out of practice in my artwork.<p>I have searched for stories, essays or comments about PG&#x27;s art career, but I can&#x27;t find anything about recent works.<p>Did he (or you, as the case may be) just quit making professional art?<p><i></i>I&#x27;ve read Hackers &amp; Painters.  I&#x27;m asking about PG&#x27;s art in 2014.
======
loumf
No idea. As someone who dabbles in art, I've been inspired by what Zed Shaw
has been doing (teaching himself).

[https://www.flickr.com/photos/zedshaw](https://www.flickr.com/photos/zedshaw)

~~~
inspctr_reality
those are great - thanks for sharing..

